# 2016 HB Marquesa



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

Sweet color combo. Be sure to keep us updated and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

What's your guess as to build time from order to delivery?

Gonna look great...congrats.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> What's your guess as to build time from order to delivery?
> 
> Gonna look great...congrats.


Thanks!! 

First contact was in September. I explained my intentions to be open for business (Guiding) in March. They were given the deposit around December 20th. Delivery date is scheduled for March 4th... I'm guessing 2-3 months if an order goes in now. I really cannot express how professional this entire experience has been!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Fish_specialist said:


> I really cannot express how professional this entire experience has been!!


As it should for a luxury purchase....congrats.


----------



## brianacnp (May 18, 2011)

How are you changing live well set up? Grab bar over the gps/console is a great addition (tarpon fishing off the beach and general running for clients). Sweet looking set up! Congrats.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Coming along!!!


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

brianacnp said:


> How are you changing live well set up? Grab bar over the gps/console is a great addition (tarpon fishing off the beach and general running for clients). Sweet looking set up! Congrats.



I plan on setting up a re-circulate on the livewell once I get it home! Maybe a bubbler too!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Fish_specialist said:


> Coming along!!!


Sweet color!!!

Dude, I'm coming over to pole you around in that ride. You fish for a change, I just want to see how she poles!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Very nice. Now go find some tarpon in shallow water!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Fish_specialist said:


> I plan on setting up a re-circulate on the livewell once I get it home! Maybe a bubbler too!


I know the HB option price seems kinda high for a 12V aquarium pump, but you should have them add the bubbler to have the wiring look like HB factory wiring, and I think you will find you won't need the recirc.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Saw your boat when I was there, its gorgeous! That 115SHO just makes for an unbelievable setup! Congrats!


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome build, Congrats!


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

This is my dream setup....I will be following this thread carefully for when I win the lottery someday! VERY NICE


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> I know the HB option price seems kinda high for a 12V aquarium pump, but you should have them add the bubbler to have the wiring look like HB factory wiring, and I think you will find you won't need the recirc.


The recirc is mostly for my own laziness. Often my trips are over at 1-2 am. I generally don't take a cooler for fish and if the angler wishes to keep fish I throw the fish (generally snook and trout) in the livewell. At 2 am I don't want to clean fish. So I keep them alive till the next day....


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Fish_specialist said:


> Often my trips are over at 1-2 am.


....you're getting a Hells Bay to fish dock lights...check out the underwater lights at 2:00 in this video...


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Fish_specialist said:


> The recirc is mostly for my own laziness. Often my trips are over at 1-2 am. I generally don't take a cooler for fish and if the angler wishes to keep fish I throw the fish (generally snook and trout) in the livewell. At 2 am I don't want to clean fish. So I keep them alive till the next day....


Ike jime! By FAR the best (and most humane) way to keep fish. The Japanese have it right, heck they won't even accept fish for sushi unless they're kept in the Ike jime fashion. Use your Google, awesome skiff man.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> ....you're getting a Hells Bay to fish dock lights...check out the underwater lights at 2:00 in this video...


Haha! No. I'm getting the Marquesa because it is the best all around skiff for me. I fish daytime as well, but I specialize in fly fishing at night where I will pole lit docks. I also tarpon fish the beach and fish for big trout in the shallows. I take trips to the keys as well. Most of my time is spent in big water. I was going with a stable 18 footer and I couldn't justify not spending a tad more $ to get the service that HB offers....


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Megalops said:


> Ike jime! By FAR the best (and most humane) way to keep fish. The Japanese have it right, heck they won't even accept fish for sushi unless they're kept in the Ike jime fashion. Use your Google, awesome skiff man.


Been doing this for years! Works wonderfully


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

SHO!!!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

That's a sexy ride. Congrats.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Fish_specialist said:


> SHO!!!


DROOL!!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Shwing!

The VMAX was one of my favorite OB's. Never left me stranded, always cranked, always ran and out of 6 yrs of hard running (some of our runs were 1.5 hrs each way with the throttle hammered down), non stop with no issues, only had to clean out the carbs twice.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind replies! I'm very excited to get my hands on this skiff!!! I have decided to go with the Helix 9 SI GPS/depth finder combo. The skiff is done! Ready for pickup on Wednesday!!! I'll take tons of pics when I get it but for now......







Ohhhhhhhhhh the anticipation!!!!!


----------



## LimeSukka (Aug 21, 2015)

Fish_specialist said:


> SHO!!!


Sweet skiff! With the SHO, what's the tower height measurement ?


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

LimeSukka said:


> Sweet skiff! With the SHO, what's the tower height measurement ?


 Thanks!! 
It's the standard platform height. Not sure of the exact specifications yet. I have not picked it up.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn that's looking good! 

Glad you went with the single binnacle vs the dual Latham....more pics!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

she's a beauty,


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> Damn that's looking good!
> 
> Glad you went with the single binnacle vs the dual Latham....more pics!



Yeah, I can't do the livorsi controls on an outboard. It's great on a sportfish with inboards but has no place on my skiff....

More pics on Wednesday. I'm also planning a rundown video eventually. One of the things I looked for on YouTube was a complete Marquesa video. What I found was lacking....


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Very nice. Even the trailer is sexy.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Slimed her-


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Great looking boat and fine night on the lights!!!!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats on the new ride...looks like your broke her in the right way!

Hope you still do the walk-thru video.


----------

